# What should I get 125 or 180??



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi... I have been thinking about this for almost two weeks.. What should I get for a piranha tank? Right now I have 3 6-8 inch red's in a 75. I got some extra spending money. Should I get a 125 and put a total of 5 red's in it or a 180 and go with 7?? I know I could go acouple more in each tank but I think 1 fish per 25 gallon is best, they just have a little extra room then... The 180 setup would cost about $450 more. Is this worth it or should I just get the 125. Also the footprint on both tanks are 72x18x23 and the other is 72x24x25.... is the extra 6 inch width that important?? Because I know the extra 2 inches tall is no big deal... Thanks for the comments and help!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

personally I would probally just stick with the 125, but if you got the extra dough i would go for it :smile: , the bigger one that is


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would get the 180 six inches doesn't sound like that much, but it makes a big diffences. I would spend that extra dough on a bigger tank.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i just purchased a 125gal 3 weeks ago i have 6 rbp in there. if i didn't live in a apartment block i would have went with a 180gal the six extra inches will help if your going to use a powerhead because they like to line up together side by side.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depending on how much your into the hobby, its basically up to you to decide how long and dedicated your willing to spend $$$ on your fishes. 125 is OK, but later on you might want to upgrade into getting more shoals, different bigger fish..ect Being an aquarium hobbyist, can and will get expensive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the bigger the better


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i vote for the 180


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If you plan on getting Piraya or other big pygo's 180 whould be better.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

in my opinion I think it deals more with what fish you plan to put in it. If you are putting fish in there that max out at 14" or less than go with the 125, bigger fish will need the 180


----------

